
Got fired? Ready to start a startup/new project? - meisterbrendan
With all the layoffs from Uber, Lyft, AirBnB and others, I&#x27;m guessing a lot of great people are about to build new projects and startups.<p>Want to post below what you&#x27;re working on and ask for the help you need? This is about finding collaborators&#x2F;cofounders, not jobs&#x2F;employees.<p>I&#x27;m also starting a list of people who are working on new things &amp; want collaborators&#x2F;cofounders, or people who are ready to build but are casting about for what to work on. Post your projects and ideas and email&#x2F;chat&#x2F;Zoom with the people you find interesting.<p>I&#x27;m putting it behind a form so that recruiters don&#x27;t jump on and spam message everyone. If you wanna get on the list, sign up here: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;bmac-design.typeform.com&#x2F;to&#x2F;RbA4JL
======
smichel17
Snowdrift.coop is a crowdfunding platform specifically for free/libre/open
(FLO) public goods -- freely-licensed software, music, journalism, research,
etc. It's based on a new funding mechanism we call Crowdmatching, where
patrons pledge to support projects with a monthly donation proportional to the
number of others making the same pledge ($1 per 1000 patrons).

We operate as a non-profit cooperative. The site itself is free software,
written in Haskell (yesod) and we've also tried to stick with FLO tooling
whenever possible, although we made an exception for hosting our source code,
which is at
[https://gitlab.com/snowdrift/snowdrift](https://gitlab.com/snowdrift/snowdrift)

Of course, as a free software project, we suffer from the same funding issues
we're trying to solve. The project is currently a 100% volunteer effort, and
we're making slow (but nonzero!) progress towards our initial launch, when we
start hosting our first outside projects.

One of our biggest bottlenecks right now is developer bandwidth. We have a
handful of updated designs that address UX issues with the live site, and need
to get them implemented -- if you know css, haskell, or both, we'd appreciate
help!

I'm heading to bed now but will check in with this thread in the morning; you
can also reach out on our discourse forum
(<[https://community.snowdrift.coop>](https://community.snowdrift.coop>)),
irc/matrix (#snowdrift on freenode; #snowdrift:matrix.org), or gitlab.

~~~
meisterbrendan
Damn! Sounds super worthy. Wish I could help--rock on!

------
k00b
I'm building [https://choremate.co](https://choremate.co) with a working
tagline of 'The Best Chore Chart in the World.' Living with other people tends
to suck and I know it can be better.

I'm also working on Crisp
[https://github.com/huumn/crisp](https://github.com/huumn/crisp) which is a
cryptocurrency written is Lisp. It's currently a toy meant for exploring, but
what I want to do is have the transaction language be designed around spawning
subchains. A blockchain for creating blockchains.

For Choremate, I definitely need help around marketing and UX flow. For Crisp,
it'd be nice to just have someone to talk about it with, find other
maintainers, etc.

~~~
meisterbrendan
Yo I'm a UX designer. Hit me up I advise early stage people on flows all the
time.

------
planert41
Legit - Twitch for Foodies

Legit helps you find, curate and share your favorite food/restaurant
recommendations with friends using your mobile food photos.

Have a map of all the ramen your friends have tried and vouch for (pinned with
photos, ratings and captions) when you visit Tokyo.

See all the restaurants your friends' have tried nearby, wherever you are,
with a feed of all your friends' food photos, sortable by distance with a tap.

Imagine having a map of all the restaurants Anthony Bourdain has tried around
the world.

We believe that when it comes to looking for good food, Friend-sourcing >
Crowd-sourcing, because your friends share a similar taste in food with you.

People are already taking too many photos of their food, but those photos
usually just sit in your photo album doing nothing. We want you to harness the
data (and meta-data) from your food photos, to journal and curate all your
favorite culinary experiences, so that you can share them with the people you
love.

I'm the IOS dev building this out with some non-technical friends. We are
currently in private beta with friends and family. We are potentially looking
for someone to help with the Android/Web version, ideally someone who wants to
work with Flutter.

We will be launching through several Foodie Facebook groups soon and plan to
eventually work with food/travel content producers. We think that foodies and
food/travel content producers are currently underserved by Instagram and
YouTube.

Please reach out if anyone is interested in downloading the beta app or
learning more about Legit. We are super excited to build the new Twitch for
Foodies.

weizouang@gmail.com

------
meisterbrendan
I'm a designer here in SF. I'm VERY EARLY in exploring an idea. The problem:
calls where I'm trying to catch up with more than 5 or so friends aren't
great. If you think about an actual house party, there's a room with music
playing where you hang out and don't talk so much, but there are also other
spaces, like talking by the food table or going to get a drink and striking up
a conversation. None of those constructs, where the space dictates the
interaction, exist in video apps that I'm aware of. Basically I'm interested
in making large, remote video events feel intimate and think that the concept
of "rooms" that you can move into or out of, while still being part of the
main event, are pretty key. Right now just starting with some user research.
Any smart designers/engineers/product people--even if you just want to noodle
about the problem for 15 min--are most welcome to reach out.

~~~
eschutte2
Does Sococo do something like this? [https://www.sococo.com/why-
sococo/](https://www.sococo.com/why-sococo/)

~~~
kls
So one of the remote contracts I worked used this tool, when I first saw and
used it, I thought it was the dumbest idea ever. After using it for a while, I
think it is one of the most brilliant remote collaboration tools out there. My
only gripe was when someone leave your room, the app should notify you after a
short period of time, that you have left your mic on. I did not like the idea
of it being easy to leave a hot mic on.

------
pyepye
PKG Deploy ([https://www.pkgdeploy.com](https://www.pkgdeploy.com)) - More
than a few times I have wanted to create either RPM or DEB packages but the
barrier to entry always seemed rather high.

Then while conducting interviews with what recruiters were calling senior
engineers it became quite apparent that many people will still manually
deploying code using a bunch of manual commands. Something packages are good
for.

So I decided to start creating a way to make Linux packaging easier. I'm not
sure if the idea has legs as people move more and more towards containers and
serverless architecture but it's been refreshing to build something for
myself.

~~~
johntash
It's been a long time since I've used it, but you may be interested in
[https://github.com/jordansissel/fpm](https://github.com/jordansissel/fpm) if
you haven't seen it before.

~~~
freedomben
Also been a long time since I used it, but it was amazing for one project and
incredibly frustrating for another. Worth a look for sure, but if you run into
issues don't spin your wheels.

------
econcon
Converting Plastic Waste into 3d printer filament

Project: [https://medium.com/endless-filament/make-your-filament-at-
ho...](https://medium.com/endless-filament/make-your-filament-at-home-for-
cheap-6c908bb09922)

Hopefully, this will reduce the use of virgin plastic for creating art pieces
in 3d printing community and you might be able to create beautiful and useful
things out of waste plastic while cleaning plastic waste from the environment.

It's a profitable business.

I worked on this in my free time during quarantine.

I want to make the project more accessible so people around the world can
develop local recycling unit. There is lots of work which needs to be done
including making parts more standardized, demonstrating how parts fight
together in a visual way and also have a microcontroller firmware to control
diameter of filament.

I need help from someone who can write Arduino code, mostly includes reading
diameter from a guage and then change the motor speed of puller roller so that
it stretches the filament if filament diameter is more than target and slows
down the stretch if filament diameter is less than the target diameter. This
needs PID control.

Telegram: alexfromtokyo

~~~
braunshedd
I'm curious about how you're tackling some of the problems I've seen with
prior recycled-plastic-to-filament projects. IIRC printer filament is very
sensitive to moisture and impurities, which are hard to control for when using
recycled materials (even when mixing with a proportion of virgin plastic)

~~~
econcon
I buy shredded waste plastic.

Which means = they take car dashboard, wash it with water/solvent then shred
it into very tiny pieces.

I take it and dry it in oven then I put that in an airtight jar, and let it
cool to room temperature over next 24 hours.

I mix it with some virgin plastic (also dried and stored in airtight
container)

Then I pour the plastic into hopper and extrude it into filament.

This filament is made from recycled blue ABS:
[https://youtu.be/Xirli3qDJlU](https://youtu.be/Xirli3qDJlU)

------
mrjivraj
I'm obsessed with the stock market, so I started writing about stocks last
summer:
[https://playingfordoubles.substack.com](https://playingfordoubles.substack.com)

+Would love to discuss/co-author interesting investment ideas

+Would love to collab with eng/marketing to help grow readership

+Would love to chat about some data visualization ideas if that's something
you're good at

Thanks!

------
Aura369
I'm planning a launch for a digital marketing agency for funded start-ups with
a focus on tech/medical/IT/saas. Along with paying clients, also take on a
couple of probono projects; innovative ideas which have intent to change the
economy by putting an emphasis on strengthening communities and education. All
based on a strategy of positioning which is - New Marketing vs the old (no one
wants to be marketed anything right now). I'm located in Israel, but looking
for great thinkers in every industry all over, with new ideas - emphasis on
new vs old.

If anyone is interested, and is a constant student of analytics, marketing and
never assumes they know all there is to know - reach out and let's connect.
auramge369@gmail

------
bsldld
I was not fired, but still like to post it here:

Attempting an opensource non-profit moonshot project to reduce student debt
and increase salary of everyone involved in that student's education. It is at
a very early stage. Trying to get as much inputs from everyone who matters.
Details are here:
[https://gitlab.com/bsldld/s/-/blob/master/README.md](https://gitlab.com/bsldld/s/-/blob/master/README.md)

Everyone is welcome to join.

------
3ra
Smartlights

A network of connected IoT-type stoplights that use sensors to read traffic
patterns and most optimally direct traffic based on math

:)

~~~
meisterbrendan
That sounds dope! Need help with it? What kind?

------
WesternStar
Unless my interviews go better than I expect them to I'm working on a prober
that automatically updates probes for data systems where the read path can be
fairly heterogenous like SQL where the result size and the query time can vary
fairly widely.

------
imvetri
[https://github.com/imvetri/ui-editor](https://github.com/imvetri/ui-editor)

Building this to stop frontend from getting overcomplicated

------
Antoninus
Recently laid off, looking for TS/Go projects.

~~~
nocubicles
hei, hit me up to discuss TS/Go projects.

------
matthewfelgate
I'm ready to do something.

~~~
meisterbrendan
Like what?

~~~
matthewfelgate
I'm not sure! Let's discuss.

------
Jordantanjunwen
I will sign up for this

